# Looking at used Toro 522 Power Throw with Tecumseh Snow King Engine



## Mountaintime (Nov 2, 2020)

Seller states that is has only been used five times ever, apparently stored most of its life. Photos show it in like new condition.

Is this model and engine pretty reliable? Anything I should be worried about? 

Is $550 reasonable for it in like new condition? 

Looks like this:









Thanks!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF,

that's one nice machine but IMM a little high on price for a machine at least 12 years old ,since tech went out in 2008


----------



## Mountaintime (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes, I was a little skeptical on price too, but wasn't really able to find out what these go for used. Craigslist and FB marketplace do not have many equivalent options.

In terms of what it would compare to new, for $300 more I could get this: Toro Power Max 824 OE 24 in. 252cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-37798 - The Home Depot with a little more clearing, the joystick, and I'm sure a few other nice features absent from the 522. Worth the extra $300?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

hear that, new machine, 3 year warranty bigger cut, better OHV motor, lots to consider that lead IMM to going new ,playing safe 
i'm not saying the old flathead is bad, flatties have been around for many decades running like a time ex . just today the ohv are more fuel efficient and run cleaner,


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

$550 is way too much. $350 max in a snowstorm otherwise $100-$250 and for $250-$450 you can get 8+hp, $450 8+ and newer.


----------



## Mountaintime (Nov 2, 2020)

It does look like it rolled off the showroom floor, but it sounds like even then the newer models offer a lot more for not much more in price. 3 year warranty alone seems worth it.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

It's nice, it just ain't $550 nice.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Mountaintime said:


> Seller states that is has only been used five times ever, apparently stored most of its life. Photos show it in like new condition.
> 
> Is this model and engine pretty reliable? Anything I should be worried about?
> 
> ...


Tough call..I think it's a little over priced.
But if you want a good smaller machine then this is probably it.
If you like older stuff in great shape then this is it.
Even though it hasn't been used much...rubber pieces still dry and and get hard...some salt in the wrong places can be bad years later.
I bought a new machine still in the box that was over four years old...almost five.
404 bucks..maybe 414..it was a Craftsman though..the same newer models were going for about 800 bucks at the time.
You are not getting much of a discount on the machine as it would go for less than the new 24 inch Toros anyway..in other words if toro made that machine right now it would be probably 600 Dollars or so.
How it performs...I don't know.
If you watch some videos of the new Toros in action... they do rather well in my opinion.
If I liked old Tecumseh engines and just wanted a 'sharp' little snowblower I would probably buy it....If I just wanted a snow blower and was looking for the best bang for the buck.. I would pass on it..spend a little more and go for brand new.. nothing beats the feeling of owning something brand new.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------

